# Dealer Prep???



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

As your all probably aware I have a new car arriving.

Now with my current car I wasn't fussed if the dealer prepped the car or not. 

Do they charge for this as part of the car price?

Im thinking of telling them to leave it a let me do it on the day or day after.

Rob


----------



## Dazzawest (Mar 4, 2012)

most dealers prep work is in the price thats unless you specify supaguard, diamondbrite or somthing similar to them, in which case you would know that theyll be charging you extra for it. but i very much doubt that you would have requested any of those options as your considering doing it yourself.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Just wondering if i could haggle some more as thinking of doing the prep myself


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

I wouldn't call it prep more **** up, I've just pick the wife's golf up yesterday and there's polish on the trim and door rubbers and scratches on the gloss black on the doors 

Polish is now a distant memory and the scratches will have to wait!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

rob_vrs said:


> As your all probably aware I have a new car arriving.
> 
> Now with my current car I wasn't fussed if the dealer prepped the car or not.
> 
> ...


Rob :lol: only takes them an hour tops tell them to remove wrap only like I did to save having to machine anymore, you will still find marks for sure, just don't expect money off for them to leave it as will save you money with less pads and polish:thumb:


----------



## Dazzawest (Mar 4, 2012)

yea i wouldnt expect any money off (no harm in asking though), it will save you time and money in long run, do it for that reason more than any other.

dont be surprised if they still do it any way though because they do it to every one they sell as part of their procedure and youll probaly find no ones ever asked them not to prep the car before.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Hahaha I'm from yorkshire what can i say.

Thats the main reason as nick said. I shall email them as then have it in writing too.

Nick thats terrible take it back in and say scratches all over it. Apart from that are you happy with it?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

rob_vrs said:


> Hahaha I'm from yorkshire what can i say.
> 
> Thats the main reason as nick said. I shall email them as then have it in writing too.
> 
> Nick thats terrible take it back in and say scratches all over it. Apart from that are you happy with it?


Just email saying you don't want car if they prep it and get a reply then if they do by mistake they will have to pay the costs:thumb: that what I did


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

rob_vrs said:


> As your all probably aware I have a new car arriving.
> 
> Now with my current car I wasn't fussed if the dealer prepped the car or not.
> 
> ...


It does not matter how bad or good the dealer preps your car, your going to detail/prep it after any way so don't worry about it and what ever you do to it will be undone by a future service wash at some point :lol:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

dennis said:


> It does not matter how bad or good the dealer preps your car, your going to detail/prep it after any way so don't worry about it and what ever you do to it will be undone by a future service wash at some point :lol:


Don't remind me please  haha


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

You wont get any discount, im a yorkshireman and tried on a used car but no joy.

First they insisted the owner of the dealership would not let any car go un prepped.

However i told them to leave it totally alone not to even hoover it out its your money if they want the sale tell them to leave it alone.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Yes rob its bang on it'll do her in doors  drives lovely too! 
And the 1.6TDI is really not as bad as I thought it was going to be










Only the SE but better spec'd up than other brands :thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Mine also arrives soon, next Wednesday hopefully, it won't be touched at all which is kinda difficult as im quite friendly with our valeter but he knows of my problem.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Looks very nice nick, you'll have to show me it. I told you that 1.6 is spot on. Mega on fuel too.


----------



## breadvanspud (Apr 3, 2011)

ive told a friend whos just ordered a new clio, to make them leave the protective film on so i can protect it and prep it properly as dealers use brushes and generally employ people who dont know s*** about detailing or valeting. another girl i work with just got a corsa from a car supermarket, hologrammed to buggery, polish on all plastics and seals, gonna be a pig to get back to a good standard, but i'll get there with it

imho, tell them to steer well clear of it, do it yourself, then you know whats been done, and more importantly, what products have been used so as not to damage the paint or finishes of trim/wheels etc


----------



## Waylander-A4 (May 29, 2013)

Tell them to leave it the feck alone if they are as bad as my current dealer who i have just spent a sh*t load of money with, who out of the kindness of thier heart decided to A-Glaze my New A4 (well parts of it anyway) then dump a £390 charge on the bottom line without asking.
they had to swallow the charge as i refused to pay and when i bought the Mrs her A5 Cabrio from the same dealer i made sure they never touched it.

Its taken me weeks to get that A-Glaze off and the car protected correctly, i should have charged them for the repair.

Do it yourself and save a mountain of frustration and hard work


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

breadvanspud said:


> ive told a friend whos just ordered a new clio, to make them leave the protective film on so i can protect it and prep it properly as dealers use brushes and generally employ people who dont know s*** about detailing or valeting. another girl i work with just got a corsa from a car supermarket, hologrammed to buggery, polish on all plastics and seals, gonna be a pig to get back to a good standard, but i'll get there with it
> 
> imho, tell them to steer well clear of it, do it yourself, then you know whats been done, and more importantly, what products have been used so as not to damage the paint or finishes of trim/wheels etc


Your friend won't find any protective film on his new Clio, infact they don't seem to use any protection whatsoever, I'll know for sure next week.


----------



## Wax Tec (Jun 19, 2013)

You must let them do an inspection on the car otherwise if you do find a problem they will say that it happened after you took the car and you wont have a leg to stand on. You can ask them not to valet the car though. It is very hard getting dealers to change their ways though.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I have asked that don't wash the cars the but to carry out anything required such as inspections for pdi


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

S63 said:


> Your friend won't find any protective film on his new Clio, infact they don't seem to use any protection whatsoever, I'll know for sure next week.


Infact it arrived on a transporter this morning. From what I can make out there is no protection on the paintwork at all, fairly grimy and sticky from its trip from Turkey but looking good.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Wax Tec said:


> You must let them do an inspection on the car otherwise if you do find a problem they will say that it happened after you took the car and you wont have a leg to stand on. You can ask them not to valet the car though. It is very hard getting dealers to change their ways though.


Yup - If you ask them not to remove the plastics and then you remove the plastics yourself to find a big scratch or something you will not have a leg to stand on unless you video everything you do to prove that it was there as you remove the coating.

Personally I would just let them get on with it and then be prepared to sort it when you get it. Let the dealer know you are very into cleaning your car so don't expect it to be covered in marks, hopefully that will be enough that they don't screw it up too much


----------



## LandyMick (Sep 18, 2012)

rob_vrs said:


> Hahaha I'm from yorkshire what can i say.
> 
> Thats the main reason as nick said. I shall email them as then have it in writing too.
> 
> Nick thats terrible take it back in and say scratches all over it. Apart from that are you happy with it?


Brilliant!! A fellow Yorkshireman thinking about saving an extra few quid!! Get in there son......

:thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Well...as we say "owt for note"!!

Iv emailed them explaining my situation, iv said im happy for them to take any wrappings off and carry out there pdi as normal but id prefer the car not washed or polished


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

I requested my dealership not to do anything to the car other than take the wrapping off. What did they do? A 'full' PDI. Left out a few 'minor' bits though like checking the correct torque was on the wheel nuts!


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

m2srt said:


> I requested my dealership not to do anything to the car other than take the wrapping off. What did they do? A 'full' PDI. Left out a few 'minor' bits though like checking the correct torque was on the wheel nuts!


Asif, wheels will be off anyway on mine and ill torque them back up correctly myself ha


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

rob_vrs said:


> Asif, wheels will be off anyway on mine and ill torque them back up correctly myself ha


I know but I take my car to Germany quite a bit and to think that if I didn't torque the wheels up myself doing those sorts of speeds. I know 99% of the time nothing would happen but, still good to address these things yourself.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

m2srt said:


> I know but I take my car to Germany quite a bit and to think that if I didn't torque the wheels up myself doing those sorts of speeds. I know 99% of the time nothing would happen but, still good to address these things yourself.


Definitely thats poor


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Spoke to dealer today and the sales manager has said no way is he letting a car leave there dirty, so I'm going to speak to him next week or propose i do it there


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

rob_vrs said:


> Spoke to dealer today and the sales manager has said no way is he letting a car leave there dirty, so I'm going to speak to him next week or propose i do it there


That sales manager is bang out of order, you've paid for the car, you choose how you want it dealt with.

If he's fully conversant with Health and Safety regs concerning work carried out on site no way should he allow you to work there not being an employee of the company.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

rob_vrs said:


> Spoke to dealer today and the sales manager has said no way is he letting a car leave there dirty, so I'm going to speak to him next week or propose i do it there


you own it, if you want it left after delivery that's your right

IMO make sure they don't touch it, do it yourself. in general dealership valets are crap, they do things in a rush, they get paid minimum wage, they don't care to the extent we do. pick it up and do it yourself, you know its done right then


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I t didn't want our Skoda dealership to touch ours, then with some advice to let them remove the stickers and de-grease the car and leave it. Was told the car had arrived and they asked why I didn't want them to polish it and they suggested I do it at there place only to be told as so many were picking theres up that day (1st March) it wouldn't be possibe. 
If you explain to the manager what you want and that after a desticker and de-grease there really shouldn't be any dirt on it anyway. 
I've since been to the Skoda dealership a few times and am glad when ever I see there forecourt I didn't let them touch her.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

svended said:


> I t didn't want our Skoda dealership to touch ours, then with some advice to let them remove the stickers and de-grease the car and leave it. Was told the car had arrived and they asked why I didn't want them to polish it and they suggested I do it at there place only to be told as so many were picking theres up that day (1st March) it wouldn't be possibe.
> If you explain to the manager what you want and that after a desticker and de-grease there really shouldn't be any dirt on it anyway.
> I've since been to the Skoda dealership a few times and am glad when ever I see there forecourt I didn't let them touch her.


I've just agreed pretty much the same with my Volkswagen dealer when I collect my new Golf. Did you have any problem removing the stickers/residue, did Tardis or similar do the trick?


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

DW58 said:


> I've just agreed pretty much the same with my Volkswagen dealer when I collect my new Golf. Did you have any problem removing the stickers/residue, did Tardis or similar do the trick?


On the advice from others on here I let them remove the stickers (they left some here and there around the bonnet edges, no biggie) and they de-greased it on the day jusy before we went up so had dried a little so I could check round. Found two srcatches (hair line) on drivers B pillar and boot shut. I wasn't going to create about it and removed them myelf and got on with doing the car fully.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Ill have a word next week. That was my thought with health and safety and insurance ect.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

I just read the first few posts in this thread and skipped to the last to write this reply so apologies If I have missed any points that I mat reiterate. 
I doubt they'll offer any discount. The valeters gat paid about six quid for a new car prep and a tenner for a used car prep. Not much to work with there.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

B&B Autostyle said:


> I just read the first few posts in this thread and skipped to the last to write this reply so apologies If I have missed any points that I mat reiterate.
> I doubt they'll offer any discount. The valeters gat paid about six quid for a new car prep and a tenner for a used car prep. Not much to work with there.


I know, it was a joke


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I was a valeter years ago and was on minimum wage. We got half an hour for a reclean, one hour for a new car clean and two hours for a full clean. Though we were always presurised to get them done as fast as possible. Often had four-five full cleans and three recleans in an eight hour day including 45 minutes for breaks. The math don't work. 
I wouldn't trust one now to clean my shoes. I know thats generalising but I don't want to find out the hard way.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

B&B Autostyle said:


> I doubt they'll offer any discount. The valeters gat paid about six quid for a new car prep and a tenner for a used car prep. Not much to work with there.


years back (before i set up myself)I was in a Valeting bay earning peanuts for more graft than I could shake a rotary at,
This is why new cars get shagged up before the customer gets it because you have to turn over so many to get the money each day, the losers in this are the customers firstly who end up with a not so new looking car and then the valeter who's ****'d at the end of the day with crap money to try and live on its a joke,

I won't go into one about the used car side of it because in my eyes it's on the verge of slavery trust me on that one.

It's no different now it seems, dealership standards if you can call it that are still going down,

When I got trained at a well respected Volvo dealership we had standards and they were very high ones at that, we were producing work to be proud of, now it's just bosh bosh bosh get it out quick regardless of how you get there.

Shame really.

OP my advice would be don't let them touch it with anything. Do it yourself, at least your new car will look new at the end of it

Sorry if my post has no relevance, just my 2p worth.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi Rob, did you get your new car? I've finally ordered mine and collect it this Friday!


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Puntoboy said:


> Hi Rob, did you get your new car? I've finally ordered mine and collect it this Friday!


Hey up stranger,

Its being built this week so hopefully see it in next 3 weeks .

What you gone for?


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Just seen a XF very very very nice, look forward to seeing it


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

rob_vrs said:


> Hey up stranger,
> 
> Its being built this week so hopefully see it in next 3 weeks .
> 
> What you gone for?





rob_vrs said:


> Just seen a XF very very very nice, look forward to seeing it


Yeah I've gone for a Polaris White XF Sportbrake Sport. 20" alloy wheels and a few option packs. Ordered it at the beginning of August and it arrived at the dealers last week. They are prepping it ready for collection Friday morning.

What did you go for?


----------



## bunyarra (Aug 26, 2006)

Some dealers are very supportive and understanding.

Mine has reserved space for a detailer to do his work on it next week [Hi andy!]. Full access to water, cover and electricity promised. and an assurance the car will be untouched by the local sponge-jockey.

Oddly, he said it was the first time anyone had asked for a car to be detailed prior to delivery. Strange.

Then off for the front to be covered in Suntek film. Just hate stone chips wit ha vengeance.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Puntoboy said:


> Yeah I've gone for a Polaris White XF Sportbrake Sport. 20" alloy wheels and a few option packs. Ordered it at the beginning of August and it arrived at the dealers last week. They are prepping it ready for collection Friday morning.
> 
> What did you go for?


Very very nice  cant wait to see it.

I went for:

Octavia vRS Estate Tdi DSG
- Candy White
- Colour maxidot display
- Black design pack (grille, mirrors and roof rails)
- Privacy Glass
- Cruise Control
- iv bought the 19" Alloys that are on all the adverts too but was a Accessory so cost an absolute fortune but got the set of 18" alloys too.

Cannot wait for it


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

bunyarra said:


> Some dealers are very supportive and understanding.
> 
> Mine has reserved space for a detailer to do his work on it next week [Hi andy!]. Full access to water, cover and electricity promised. and an assurance the car will be untouched by the local sponge-jockey.
> 
> ...


Well i spoke to the Sales Manager, and he was fantastic I must say, so they are not touching it


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

rob_vrs said:


> Very very nice  cant wait to see it.
> 
> I went for:
> 
> ...


Sounds like like the vRS version of mine! Very nice! And white too 

Mine had 18's standard but I opted for the 20" Dracos alloy wheels. As you can imagine being a Jaguar it came with quite a bit of equipment as standard but I've also added the Mirror pack (electric folding wing mirrors, heated and auto dimming rear view), parking pack (front sensors - rears are standard - and rear camera) and the winter pack (heated windscreen and seats).

Mine is the Sport so has the 200hp 2.2 diesel engine  but I'm going to get a remap too.

Of course I'll be posting pics Friday some time. Just checking out recommendations for protection. I don't want to buy anything new so want to use what I have if I can. Dealer is prepping it and having seen their work I'm hoping a quick wash and decon and it should be ready to protect.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

bunyarra said:


> Some dealers are very supportive and understanding.
> 
> Mine has reserved space for a detailer to do his work on it next week [Hi andy!]. Full access to water, cover and electricity promised. and an assurance the car will be untouched by the local sponge-jockey.
> 
> ...


Lovely XK you have there. :thumb:


----------



## bunyarra (Aug 26, 2006)

Puntoboy said:


> Of course I'll be posting pics Friday some time. Just checking out recommendations for protection.


While white is not so bad, my last XF paint was a complete mess after 2 years from both large and micro stone chips. Horrible.

Since that car, I've had paint protection film on later Jags - saved the bonnet many times from really quite nasty rocks yet alone the regular detritus. New one will get the film before it's done any serious miles.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Puntoboy said:


> Sounds like like the vRS version of mine! Very nice! And white too
> 
> Mine had 18's standard but I opted for the 20" Dracos alloy wheels. As you can imagine being a Jaguar it came with quite a bit of equipment as standard but I've also added the Mirror pack (electric folding wing mirrors, heated and auto dimming rear view), parking pack (front sensors - rears are standard - and rear camera) and the winter pack (heated windscreen and seats).
> 
> ...


That looks lovely  very nice bet you cannot wait haha


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

When we ordered our new MINI John Cooper Works I specifically asked the dealer not to touch it when it was delivered off the trailer.

They thought I was crazy and duly obliged. Collected an absolutely filthy car on the 1st September. I was pleased but the wife wasn't.

The car was taken to the Detailers the following day. I had already seen some Holograming and a couple of marks but wasn't to bothered as it was getting machine polished anyway.

At the Detailers Shaun did a. Paint inspection on arrival, well what a bloody mess it was (not now tho')

TBH our local MINI / BMW dealer has a terrible reputation for prepping cars.

Dealer prep = how to wreck the paintwork before you see it

Don't EVER under any circumstances let a Dealer prep your car, regardless of assurances they may give you :thumb:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I was told skoda dealers don't machine polish they do it all by hand and this is my third skoda and touch wood they have all been in very good condition, id say perfect


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

My local VW dealer has always been good in the past, my current Mk.6 Golf was in very good nick indeed when I first saw it in the showroom, but this time I'm not taking any chances as their long-serving valeting guy has retired and everything is now done by an outside contractor.

I take delivery of my new Golf in about eight weeks and having seen their contractors in action, I'm simply not prepared to chance it being screwed up by some piece-rate jobsworth with a dirty sponge and gritty cloth. The dealer has agreed to leave the car un-touched, I'll take it "as-is" and do it myself. They'll to the PDI but no body prep.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

rob_vrs said:


> That looks lovely  very nice bet you cannot wait haha


Damn right mate! Been counting down the hours! Currently 25 hours 7 minutes. :tumbleweed:

I'm hoping my dealer maintains the standards that I've seen from previous cars. One of the members of a XF forum I'm am member of recently collected his brand new XFR-S in French Racing Blue from the same dealer and it looked stunning, not a blemish on it.


----------

